# Stupid Rosle Lefty peeler



## NO ChoP! (Jun 19, 2013)

Somebody should tell Rosle that you peel away from you, not towards you, making their lefty peeler a righty, in my book! Damn $35 POS!!!!

I should've just got the righty and used it the right way!

Anyone else?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2013)

I can see how this is plexing. For some dumbass reason I go to myself when using one of these. happy hunting.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2013)

I actually have seen a lot of people that peel toward themselves! It drives me nuts!
Chris, PM me your addy, I've got a peeler that I can send you that only works if I peel towards myself, and I'm a righty.


----------



## tkern (Jun 20, 2013)

I peel towards myself. Kuhn rikon peeler. Unless the object is too floppy to hold itself stiff (insert joke) then I peel away. I find that I can turn the veg quicker w/ my left hand and pull towards myself with my right. I also believe that its easier following the natural curve of whatever veg by pulling towards yourself to avoid creating a cubist outcome.


----------



## berko (Jun 20, 2013)

ive never ever seen anybody in germany peeling away from him. cant even imagine how that would look like. is there a video of that technique?


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't know peelers were directional/handed?? I use the rosle crosswise swivel one and peel vertically by pulling downward which I guess would be 'towards the user'


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

I stand over a garbage and by peeling away from me, can actually shoot the peels directly in the trash. It's fast, and there is no way peeling up, could possible be faster.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 20, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Somebody should tell Rosle that you peel away from you, not towards you, making their lefty peeler a righty, in my book! Damn $35 POS!!!!
> 
> I should've just got the righty and used it the right way!
> 
> Anyone else?



Yep I read a lot of reviews on Amazon to get the correct one. A left handed one for me, peel away from me with my right hand. Sounds like you're left handed and needed a right handed peeler.

It is a phenomenal peeler.

-AJ


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I popped the blade off and flipped it. Will bring it back to work for a run tonight...

Thanks for listening to my whining, lol.

I was a huge Kyocera fan for years, but I broke them constantly; so I gave up. Went to OXO, Kuhn Rikon, etc...just haven't fallen in love with anything yet.


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you guys use Y peelers or swivel peelers?

Oh, and I'm a leftie who peels towards himself..


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Y. I use a swivel.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

I found a 3 dollar one at the Japanese market that works both ways. It has no brand name on it so I can't recommend a brand name. I would just go for the cheap ones because my cooks and dishwashers seem to take them and mysteriously misplace them every day.


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2013)

y user here


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 20, 2013)

Ikea do great peelers


----------



## berko (Jun 20, 2013)

i use the Y only on asparagus. still cant imagine how peeling away from oneself would look like.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 20, 2013)

I peel away when I want to remove little, toward when I want a heavy peel.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 20, 2013)

You can still peel away from yourself,
as long as you are peeling the underside instead of the top.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> You can still peel away from yourself,
> as long as you are peeling the underside instead of the top.



im pretty confused by this post


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm just being a goof so do not try to make sense of my comment.
It sounded funny in my head. Sorry.


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

its sounds funny in my head as well.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the swivel and the crosswise? I think. The swivel is nice I like it and peel away from my fingers ! I have a maybe crosswise style one. (the one you can take the blade off and sharpen shaped kinda like a T) but it sucked. Swivel is universal and the other doesn't matter. Honestly I liked my Henkels one but the handle was so heavy compared to the blade, one drop and it broke off. I'd say the best are the 'crosswise' ones you find cheap (maybe a buck) in the US and come in red white or blue  don't last but are cheap enough to have a few on hand.


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

i told my coworkers of that "peeling away method" and they all were like what the..?! id really like to see that in action.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

berko said:


> i told my coworkers of that "peeling away method" and they all were like what the..?! id really like to see that in action.


like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob4xwTluRKw


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

i have never seen anybody doing that before and cant imagine why it could be faster then the other way round.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

berko said:


> i have never seen anybody doing that before and cant imagine why it could be faster then the other way round.


Seriously?
It's a million times faster. Peel a 50lb bag of Russet Potatoes toward yourself and tell me how long it takes you.
I can peel a large carrot in 3 seconds. Can you do that slowly inwards?


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

ive never stopped time on peeling carrots, but i cant imagine that anybody could be very much faster. also, i dont see a major difference in the 2 methods, besides that it doesnt work for asparagus, as its gonna brake. 3 seconds sounds pretty fast to me tho. if you switch the carrot, like the guy in the video, that means that you do that after 1.5 seconds.


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

also, whats a large carrot? ive seen carrots that were bigger then my forearm.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

Me vs. small carrot. I don't have any large ones in the fridge.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEATNjRGC9Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

So maybe it's not 3 secs, but beat my time peeling inwards.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 22, 2013)

I've always peeled away from me. I don't do it knyfenerd's way though, I do the whole carrot with each stroke. Surely it is quicker because the skin doesnt get in your way?


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 22, 2013)

> I've always peeled away from me. I don't do it knyfenerd's way though, I do the whole carrot with each stroke. Surely it is quicker because the skin doesnt get in your way?


+1
Also when I am peeling potatoes I found that I am using my left wrists snap motion as much as use the peeler in my right hand. I have't measured how fast I would peel a case but when we had our daily "potato peel off " with my sautee guy for about a year (he was using the technique demonstreted in the video ) my technique proved faster and more effortless. For the record that guy was fast!!


----------



## berko (Jun 22, 2013)

your fast. but i dont think that its because of the teqnique, but rather your practice. im not much slower, i guess. do you guys usually cut the ends or do you peel em?


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 22, 2013)

No , all I did was when I was peeeling the potato I pressed the peeler on top of the potato ( I am talking about a case of almost identical looking russets or idahos) while moving the peeler downwards at the same time I would rotate my wrist 90 degrees anti clockwise . By doing that with one stroke from top to the bottom the area that peeler covered would be peeled.And using my left fingers and palm I would rotate the potato clockwise. FWIW I have been using OXO"s wide grip Y shaped peeler (best in the market IMO)


----------



## Stumblinman (Jun 22, 2013)

HA funny stuff. I peel a carrot one stroke the whole length unless they're small. (hmmm is it a size thing?) Looks slower but double work for one stroke. And I like to lay asparagus flat on the board when they're skinny to avoid breaking.


----------



## panda (Jun 22, 2013)

that's too erratic fro me, i go along the whole length of the carrot inward, about 9 strokes. efficient, and less chance of taking a chunk out of a knuckle.  sometimes i'm too lazy to take out the peeler and just do it with a knife, i've even used a spoon before, hahaha.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 23, 2013)

C'mon guys. Someone tell me they can do it FASTER towards themselves, I mean prove it. -with a video

If you've got a 50lb bag of carrots or potatoes you absolutely have to peel in 15 minutes, would you slowly peel inward, dodging peels and scraping knuckles?
:threadjacked::threadjacked::threadjacked::threadjacked:

Sorry for the thread jacking No Chop, but I really take offense to someone telling me they don't understand how or why I could/would peel this way.

To each his own, you guys can be slow if you want to!
:flame::flame::flame::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox::soapbox:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 23, 2013)

in my head I couldn't see going away from myself. But when I was a kid I always went away, straight into the trash. I can't see doing so with a y peeler tho.


----------



## berko (Jun 23, 2013)

well, i just peeled a carrot. actually i dont think that your faster at all, but i guess my peeler takes off more.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 23, 2013)

I go away from me, but I ain't fast either way. 

Chris, that video made me laugh. At the end, I like the slam and implied, "Take that"!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 23, 2013)

berko said:


> well, i just peeled a carrot. actually i dont think that your faster at all, but i guess my peeler takes off more.



prove it homey


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 23, 2013)

If anyone needs a reason not to peel towards themselves is because you never cut with a knife toward yourself. And you can all peel a carrot with a petty right?  Naturally that would extend to a peeler.

-AJ


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 23, 2013)

I cut in hand towards myself pretty regular.. Did try going away from myself today after seeing the videos. No doubt it will be faster for carrots, I'm not convinced for potatoes though.. Need another vid to see that vs the way I currently do it..


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have always peeled away especially after cutting myself a couple of times peeling towards myself. The Rosle makes it really easy, I compared it to my old one and its no contest.


----------



## panda (Jun 23, 2013)

Chris it cracks me up that you're so passionate about this, I like to go slow whilst peeling and really never gave it any thought before this thread even though I've seen many different ways that people prefer to use. Lol!!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 23, 2013)

I peel potatoes towards me with a paring knife but that's totally different. My first job in the kitchen was peeling potatoes and nothing else so and I'm pretty quick at it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 23, 2013)

Working in a country club, there is often times when four or five guys will stand around and peel half a dozen full cases of potatoes. Also, making gallons of demi glaze calls for an awful lot of peeled carrots. 

It's funny that we'll spend hundreds on a knife, but depend on a $4 peeler.

At home, I too prefer to use a paring knife, but that's probably just to hone my skills; and two or three potatoes is a little different than two or three hundred.

In other news, the flipped Rosle has been treating me rather nicely. It's not very wide, but it is extremely sharp. I don't find it overly comfortable either, but it seems solidly made. That added with the fact that the blade itself is removable and sharpenable should lead to a long life....


----------

